# Euro 2012 - Poland



## GeoSpeedcuber (Feb 16, 2012)

When and where will it take place ? ? ?



MOD EDIT: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Euro2012


----------



## lordblendi (Apr 25, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Euro2012


----------



## jla (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG! I want to go soo bad  Just have to talk to my parents


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool that it's in Wroclaw! Poland did deserve the EC imho with mr. Pleskowicz  and of course because they have numerous other top-cubers (now and in the past, remember 14.40?)


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally hope i can go


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 26, 2012)

How much do you reckon you would spend going to a typical competition of this standard if you only really planned on going there and chilling/competing in the first round and failing so you have nothing else to do but watch and hope for world records? I would say I could definitely be prepared to spend £500. I'm not planning on being touristy btw, and ryanair tend to get you anywhere in europe in one piece (barely I might add) for next to nothing!


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 26, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> How much do you reckon you would spend going to a typical competition of this standard if you only really planned on going there and chilling/competing in the first round and failing so you have nothing else to do but watch and hope for world records? I would say I could definitely be prepared to spend £500. I'm not planning on being touristy btw, and ryanair tend to get you anywhere in europe in one piece (barely I might add) for next to nothing!


 
Dude thats my plan too ryan air tickets will probably at most cost max 50€ return id say hotel max €100 per night say 4 nights and then 50 - 100 quid for spending yeah it do-able


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd have no bother sharing either like man. With anyone tbh. Forget hotels, hostels would do me fine lol. I hear they are liberal with vodka in Poland, my friends were at a wedding there. We could have an over 18s competition - shot of vodka after each stage (cross etc.). An average of 5 would be hellish lol


----------



## hcfong (Apr 26, 2012)

You are grossly overestimating the accommodation prices in Poland . If you're willing to share a dorm in a hostel with others, you can have a bed for €10 a night.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok will ask parents tonight. For a second I forgot I was just a kid and I worked out I can easily afford to go by myself... Then realised, I can't go by myself.

Edit: Oh and *European Championship 2012


----------



## TMOY (Apr 26, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> How much do you reckon you would spend going to a typical competition of this standard if you only really planned on going there and chilling/competing in the first round and failing so you have nothing else to do but watch and hope for world records? I would say I could definitely be prepared to spend £500. I'm not planning on being touristy btw, and ryanair tend to get you anywhere in europe in one piece (barely I might add) for next to nothing!


 
A continental/world championship is not only a high-level competition, it's also a huge meetup with lots of good cubers from everywhere in the continent/world. You'll definitely enjoy it even if you stand no chance of getting farther than first round.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I will definitely try to go to this. Hopefully I'll be working a lot over the summer, so it should be affordable. I'll wait until there's more information on the website before making a definite decision.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 26, 2012)

TMOY said:


> A continental/world championship is not only a high-level competition, it's also a huge meetup with lots of good cubers from everywhere in the continent/world. You'll definitely enjoy it even if you stand no chance of getting farther than first round.


 
I know, I'm psyched about it! I will practice my ass off over the summer if I know I can go. Just to be able to make the first round cut would be awesome but honestly I don't think so lol


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't make this one. Owell.


Spoiler



No because we can't afford it (for all our family to go) although I can. Also next year it's GCSE year so I need to start studying and stop cubing (yes, althogether apparently)- although I'm top in the class for almost all subjects at school.

Yes, their second response really pissed me off indeed, the first is true and understandable.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 26, 2012)

Tell them that GCSEs don't matter that much unless you don't plan on doing A-levels.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I agree, I did tell them that once when I said I really want to do ICT (because it's fun and I'm good at it) and my parents just got angry and irrational where they tried to say something back and it made no sense, yet just days before my dad got mad at me for not being able to fix his ipad (and for me having a go at him after for his reaction). Am I too young to understand what goes on in parents' minds? Or hypocrisy? Hm. 

Anyway please forgive me if my 'rants' are annoying to anyone (or off-topic, yeah i promise no more) It's pretty serious to me and I'm just thinking aloud really.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 26, 2012)

@5BLD
Sounds more like you have strict parents, but even pretty lax parents probably wouldnt let you head off to poland on your own when you are (I assume roughly) 15 years old. Mines wouldn't have, and my parents were definitely relatively chilled lol. Is there any people who are older that are involved in cubing that your parents know of/trust? Maybe if they vouch for you you could get your parents convinced. You could actually compete for prizes like, its a waste for you not being there IMO :/


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 26, 2012)

Eh, I'm not gonna bother to convince them. I could probably go with some other older cuber I know (e.g. Kir) but they'll probably find some other flaw in the plan. If they won't let us as a family go using one valid and one irrational reason, I don't see why they'd let me go with somebody else. You're right, 15 is fairly young tbh, although I'm an independent guy, if I somehow mess up I'd be screwed- I understand why they might be worried.

They're not strict. They're just weird. So, so weird. They enjoy telling me why must suggestions will not work, and fail to come up with their own, etc. What a shame though, it would've been a lot of fun and it's possible I could get a fairly high ranking :/

Agh, see you at the next UK comp after WSMO... hope one day euros is in UK or France.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 26, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Eh, I'm not gonna bother to convince them. I could probably go with some other older cuber I know (e.g. Kir) but they'll probably find some other flaw in the plan. If they won't let us as a family go using one valid and one irrational reason, I don't see why they'd let me go with somebody else. You're right, 15 is fairly young tbh, although I'm an independent guy, if I somehow mess up I'd be screwed- I understand why they might be worried.
> 
> They're not strict. They're just weird. So, so weird. They enjoy telling me why must suggestions will not work, and fail to come up with their own, etc. What a shame though, it would've been a lot of fun and it's possible I could get a fairly high ranking :/
> 
> Agh, see you at the next UK comp after WSMO... hope one day euros is in UK or France.


You could try explaining to them that the last World Championships were won with an average of 8.65 seconds, and that you're capable of getting those sort of times (not accounting for any possible improvements resulting from a lot of practise over the summer) and so have a chance of winning the tournament and 1000 euro (at least) prize money?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 26, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> You could try explaining to them that the last World Championships were won with an average of 8.65 seconds, and that you're capable of getting those sort of times (not accounting for any possible improvements resulting from a lot of practise over the summer) and so have a chance of winning the tournament and 1000 euro (at least) prize money?


 
They didn't listen :/
I've gotten way faster than 8.65 avg5s... they don't care... 
and odam 1000 € is delicious. owel. fml.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just looked up flights from London and found a return journey, leaving Thursday morning and returning Monday morning, for £55.98 with Wizzair. I think that includes add ons/taxes, but the website is quite confusing. So it looks like I'll definitely be going  Now just have to wait for information regarding the competition hotel.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 28, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Just looked up flights from London and found a return journey, leaving Thursday morning and returning Monday morning, for £55.98 with Wizzair. I think that includes add ons/taxes, but the website is quite confusing. So it looks like I'll definitely be going  Now just have to wait for information regarding the competition hotel.



Are you looking for someone to stay with? Looks likely I'll be going as well on similar flights!


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 1, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Are you looking for someone to stay with? Looks likely I'll be going as well on similar flights!


Yeah, I imagine I'll be looking for someone to stay with. I'd like to wait until details of the competition hotel are announced before making arrangements though. Hopefully that'll be done by July so we can discuss details at WSM Open.


----------



## Mollerz (May 1, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Yeah, I imagine I'll be looking for someone to stay with. I'd like to wait until details of the competition hotel are announced before making arrangements though. Hopefully that'll be done by July so we can discuss details at WSM Open.



Oh yeah, good idea batman.


----------



## Aria97 (May 1, 2012)

I hope you will be able to come to Poland!


----------



## jla (May 31, 2012)

Will there be a venue set soon?


----------



## Sebastien (May 31, 2012)

dude, the competition has been anounced several weeks ago...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> dude, the competition has been anounced several weeks ago...


 
The venue is still listed as "t.b.a."


----------



## Ron (May 31, 2012)

I expect more news shortly after June 15, because then we will visit Wroclaw, meet the Polish team and see the venue and some hotels.
It is nice to work with Marek Kurcyus.


----------



## jla (May 31, 2012)

Ron said:


> I expect more news shortly after June 15, because then we will visit Wroclaw, meet the Polish team and see the venue and some hotels.
> It is nice to work with Marek Kurcyus.


 
Ok, thank you for your answer!


----------



## Mollerz (May 31, 2012)

Ron said:


> I expect more news shortly after June 15, because then we will visit Wroclaw, meet the Polish team and see the venue and some hotels.
> It is nice to work with Marek Kurcyus.


 
What a nice birthday present!


----------



## jla (Jun 19, 2012)

Still no news about venues and hotels?


----------



## Ron (Jun 24, 2012)

Remigiusz Durka and I are working on the Euro 2012 website. Hopefully soon we can open the website and shortly after that the registration.

Some rough provisional information:
- venue is a large sports hall
- bar and little shop inside, pizza place / grill room next to the venue
- venue in East of the city
- one large stage with 12 cube tables (1 timer each) and 8 regular tables (2 timers each)

- competitors hostel in center of the city close to central station
- rooms from 1 to 8 beds, prices from less than 10 EUR per person per night up to 15 EUR per person per night
- breakfast will be in a restaurant close to the hostel
- from competitors hostel to venue with several options, around 20 minutes with public transport

- Friday all side events, Saturday all main events and finals of side events, Sunday semi finals and finals for main events
- competition days 9am - 8pm

- small registration fee, to be paid immediately after registration
- you will have to qualify for all events except 3x3, 2x2, Magic, Master Magic, Pyraminx
- qualification limits will be quite strong in the beginning, but will get down once we have better estimates of the number of competitors per event
- our goal is that all middle class cubers should be able to compete in all chosen events

- scrambling is done by WCA delegates
- judging is done by Polish volunteers and appointed judges

- prize money less than Euro 2010

- after party on Sunday evening (food and drinks paid by competitors themselves)


----------



## Henrik (Jun 25, 2012)

This all sound really great 

Looking forward to the competition already.

(I can't believe I didn't compete in feet at EC10)


----------



## Carrot (Jun 25, 2012)

Ron said:


> - prize money less than Euro 2010



x < 0 => x is negative.
amazing, we have to pay for winning pyra, mega, sq-1 etc. (just kidding, but I really couldn't resist posting this ;-) )


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 25, 2012)

Odder said:


> x < 0 => x is negative.
> amazing, we have to pay for winning pyra, mega, sq-1 etc. (just kidding, but I really couldn't resist posting this ;-) )


Sounds pretty normal =D


----------



## Stefan (Jun 25, 2012)

Odder said:


> x < 0 => x is negative



Prize money was 5300 Euros, not zero. And with different distribution, for the events you mentioned it could be *more* than back then.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 25, 2012)

Ron said:


> you will have to qualify for all events except 3x3, 2x2, Magic, Master Magic, Pyraminx



Wow, qualification rounds for 4x4 bld, 5x5 bld and multi-bld?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jun 26, 2012)

Just qualification with the times you've got before the competition, as usual.
Of course there won't be a qualification round for each event.^^


----------



## Ron (Jun 26, 2012)

There won't be qualification rounds at all.

The following events will have only one round:
- 3x3 multi blind
- 4x4 blind
- 5x5 blind
- 3x3 feet
- 6x6
- 7x7

Do you guys prefer:
- shorter days (9am-6pm) fewer rounds (no second rounds for 4x4, 5x5, one-handed, no separate finals for Megaminx, Square-1, Clock)
or
- longer days (9am-8pm) full rounds (2 rounds for most side events, 2 rounds blindfolded, 3 rounds for 4x4, 5x5 and one-handed, 4 rounds 3x3)
?

@Odder: no prize money for your event again...

We will also have 2 unofficial events:
- Mosaic Building (same format as Euro 2010 and WC 2011)
- Puzzle Design (similar format as French Open 2009)
Both on Saturday.


We plan to open the website this week or beginning of next week.


----------



## Geert (Jun 26, 2012)

I would prefer longer days
more solves = more fun


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2012)

Argh..Euro 2010 was awesome. This year is gonna be even more awesome. If only I can be there


----------



## Ron (Jun 26, 2012)

Btw, unlike US Nationals we do nothing in parallel, except for Friday for the big blind and multi blind events.
They have such a great team, they can do more rounds, 3 things in parallel and end each day at 6pm. Amazing stuff!

It is my personal taste that we have longer days and almost nothing in parallel, same as WC 2011.
But is also easier to organise. We need one team for the main stage, that is it.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 26, 2012)

Ron said:


> Do you guys prefer:
> - shorter days (9am-6pm) fewer rounds (no second rounds for 4x4, 5x5, one-handed, no separate finals for Megaminx, Square-1, Clock)
> or
> - *longer days (9am-8pm) full rounds (2 rounds for most side events, 2 rounds blindfolded, 3 rounds for 4x4, 5x5 and one-handed, 4 rounds 3x3)*
> ...



I prefer the bolded version.

And it's fine, at least it's not negative prizes


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 26, 2012)

Ron said:


> The following events will have only one round:
> - 3x3 multi blind
> - 4x4 blind
> - 5x5 blind
> ...



You missed FMC, didn't you? I'd surely appreciate 2 *rounds* of FMC, but I doubt this is going to happen.



Ron said:


> - longer days (9am-8pm) full rounds (2 rounds for most side events, 2 rounds blindfolded, 3 rounds for 4x4, 5x5 and one-handed, 4 rounds 3x3)?



this!



Ron said:


> Btw, unlike US Nationals we do nothing in parallel, *except for Friday for the big blind and multi blind events.*



Please find a way to seperate MBF and Big Cubes BLD! Having both within the time frame is cruel and the performance of all competitors will be worse. I'm sure there is a way to do this without adding more time to these events.


----------



## Ron (Jun 26, 2012)

> Please find a way to seperate MBF and Big Cubes BLD! Having both within the time frame is cruel and the performance of all competitors will be worse. I'm sure there is a way to do this without adding more time to these events.


We will do it like we did for WC 2011. Is that in line with your comment?

Oops, yeah, FMC is only 1 round, best of 1.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 26, 2012)

As far as I remember this was ok, but the website seems to be down so I cannot look up right now how these event were exactly held. At WC09 atleast it was awful, when there was one 4 hour block for doing all big Blind events.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 26, 2012)

At WC 2011 we did multi on Friday morning and big blinds on Friday afternoon, which was fine. (At WC 2009 I didn't compete in these events yet so I can't tell.)

And I would also prefer longer days.


----------



## gagou9 (Jun 26, 2012)

hi!

sounds great !



Ron said:


> - small registration fee, to be paid immediately after registration


should we understand that the euro2012 wont be as the previous versions ?
i liked the fact it was free for everyone !

but things do change


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess it would still be free if people would alwqays show up after registering. A fee of like 5 € is nothing and will lead to having only serious registrations.


----------



## Ron (Jun 27, 2012)

I made Odder happy today, but he does not know it yet until tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 27, 2012)

Mefferts?


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd definitely prefer the longer days, and I agree with others for splitting MBLD and BigBLD. For me it doesn't matter _too_ much since I'm not that fast, but it would still be preferable to split them up.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 27, 2012)

Ron said:


> I made Odder happy today, but he does not know it yet until tomorrow or Friday.



I AM ALREADY HAPPY!!! Because a friend of mine promised to lend me her Nintendo DS and her Pokémon white game when I get back from summer holidays!!!! It's so epic!!!


----------



## RaresB (Jun 27, 2012)

Clicked on this expecting to see a discussion about euro cup 2012 but this is fine as well


----------



## Henrik (Jun 29, 2012)

So registration is open:

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/euro2012/


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 29, 2012)

3 rounds of OH, 4x4 and 5x5 sounds great, but at WC2011 I wondered why there were "only" 2 rounds of 2x2 ?
Isn't 2x2 as important as OH?  And it's not a really long event.

(just asking)


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 30, 2012)

Same question here: why there is 3 rounds of 4x4 and 5x5(which takes a lot of time) and only two of 2x2, which is very fast? Even on three-days comp? Unfair


----------



## Ron (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't like the use of the word "Unfair" here.

We have to make decisions, because we do not have unlimited time and days are pretty long already. It is my personal opinion that 2x2 Cube is less important than say 4x4 Cube and 5x5 Cube. 
You have to work hard to reach the 2x2 final. That is good!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, 101 competitors already! Jeez.

Sorted by best time in each event: http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/Euro2012/ I'll update this periodically.


----------



## NSKuber (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok. I was just surprised by that fact(and because 2x2 is my main discipline ) 2 rounds is still better then 0, considering I have 1-2 competitions a year.


----------



## NathanKearney (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm an American and I'll be traveling through Europe this fall, and I'm planning on attending this competition. Some of you may remember me from the 2010 UK Open. I've a few questions that I hope you all can help me answer.

As a solo traveler who speaks not a word of Polish (I do speak a bit of French and German), I really would like to make sure I'm staying at the main hostel with most of the competitors. Do you anticipate running out of rooms? Should I book a bed more or less immediately to ensure a spot?

I'm going to traveling very light, and it won't be feasible to carry all of my cubes. I'll definitely bring my 3x3, but for everything else I'd be fine just borrowing cubes to compete. Any reason I shouldn't follow this plan?

I'm not an experienced traveler, so forgive me if this is a stupid question. Do I need to worry about visas or any problems entering Poland on a US passport? Will I be able to just fly into Wroclaw as a tourist without issue?

I think that's everything. Thanks in advance for your help, looking forward to meeting everyone in October.


EDIT:

Nevermind. I don't meet the qualifications for hardly any of the events. There's really no point in going just to do 3x3. Have fun guys.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 2, 2012)

@ NathanKearney,

Poland is one of EU Country, so no visa be needed to get enter Poland on a US Passport


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2012)

What's the legal alcoholic consumption age in Poland?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> What's the legal alcoholic consumption age in Poland?



18


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 5, 2012)

Concerning non-europeans competitors, will it be like in Euro 2010 ?

If I remember correctly, they were able to compete in all rounds except finals.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 5, 2012)

wut ? Is it Rowe who's scaring you ? 

Of course non-Europeans can compete in the finals, they simply aren't eligible to titles, trophies and prizes. At Euro 2010 Amos Tay qualified for the 3^3 finals, and as a result there were 13 finalists instead of 12.


----------



## superti (Jul 13, 2012)

TMOY said:


> At Euro 2010 Amos Tay qualified for the 3^3 finals, and as a result there were 13 finalists instead of 12.



I have a question about it...
for example

at the begining of National or Continental competition, the 3x3 final, are fixed in 12 participants. the 12 qualificated are
1º france
2º italy
3º Peru.
4º chile
5º USA
6º thayland
7º morrocco
8º japan
9º japan
10º china
11º indonesia
12º Canada.

13º spain

¿¿ how many people pass to finals... 12 , 21, 22...30...40....??? 
i think , that 12 participants pass to finals, no more. And the first three national or continental participantes win the titles.
In this example. the 2 first france or italy, and the third spanish.


----------



## Ron (Jul 15, 2012)

> ¿¿ how many people pass to finals... 12 , 21, 22...30...40....???


Of course this is up to the organisers. Preferably communicated before the competition.
For Euro 2012 we do not have many non European competitors (yet), so we could do it the same as we did for Euro 2010. Maybe not for all events.
For German Nationals 2010 we did 'Best 12 Germans and better non-Germans'. For German Nationals 2011 we did 'Best 8 Germans and max. 4 better non-Germans.' In both cases the top 3 Germans got a certificate and top 3 overall non-Germans.
So basically you look at the number and quality of 'foreign' competitors. Then decide which scenario is best.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 15, 2012)

Ron said:


> 1) For German Nationals 2010 we did 'Best 12 Germans and better non-Germans'.
> 2) For German Nationals 2011 we did 'Best 8 Germans and max. 4 better non-Germans.'



1) What if the 12th German is the last place? 
2) What if there are more than four non-Germans in the top 12?

Wouldn't that violate rule 9p?



> 9p) In case of more than one round for an event the best ranked competitors of a round proceed to the next round.
> 9p1) For each round of an event, at least 25% of the competitors must not proceed to the next round.
> 9p2) Either the best x competitors proceed to the next round, or all competitors who beat a specific result (announced before the round).


----------



## Ron (Jul 15, 2012)

> 1) What if the 12th German is the last place?


That was not possible in that case, because of the quantity and quality of the German and 'foreign' competitors.
If it would have happened, like many Germans would have cancelled their registrations, then we would have changed the announcement.
And if it would still have happened, then would we have to obey WCA regulation 9p1 of course, max 75% would proceed to next round.



> 2) What if there are more than four non-Germans in the top 12?


That could be a problem indeed.
Technically 9p2 would allow all competitors above the 8th German to proceed to next round.
If it were only 1 or 2 extra competitors, then I would personally accept them as well. (to not violate 9p2).
Another option would be to ask these extra competitors to skip the next round on voluntary basis. (because it was announced like that).
In fact, this happened to me at German Nationals 2008, see Rubik's Cube event here.
It is indeed better to not do the announcement like this.

In general this is caused by the fact that we want open competitions. In 2008 the German Nationals had many good foreign competitors. And in a German Nationals you want Germans in the finals. So we chose "best 8 Germans, max 6 faster foreigners".
If there would be a continental or national championship overwhelmed by 'foreign' faster competitors, I think it is acceptable to ask 'foreign' competitors UPFRONT to forfeit their positions in the finals.


----------



## Ron (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you all waiting to register or are you not planning to come?
I was expecting more registrations at this time.


----------



## jla (Jul 31, 2012)

Ron said:


> Are you all waiting to register or are you not planning to come?
> I was expecting more registrations at this time.



I'm registering next week.


----------



## marcobelotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm coming ! And I'm very happy with that  Finally I can meet top cubers


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 31, 2012)

I reckon a decent amount of people will be waiting until the end of August before deciding whether to go. It's obviously not a bad turnout so far but I think the visas might be the reason people aren't registering immediately. However, the more the merrier obviously!

Also, any chance of a psyche sheet update Tim?


----------



## hcfong (Jul 31, 2012)

I think visas are actually a reason to register early. It makes much more sense to register first, then apply for your visa. If the visa is denied, you can always unregister and you would have only lost you registration fee. If you apply for a visa and wait until it's granted before registering, the competition might be filled up already and you're stuck with a useless visa.

I think it's just the normal pattern. There's a peak in registrations in the first few days/week after the announcement and then registrations trickle in slowly until there's another peak in the last few weeks.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 31, 2012)

Are there really that many people who need visas ? Out of the long list of countries which is linked on the Euro website, only Russia and Ukraine, and maybe Serbia, are expected to send more than one of two cubers to Euro if any. It's definitely not the main reason why half of the spots are not filled yet.


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2012)

Ron said:


> Are you all waiting to register or are you not planning to come?
> I was expecting more registrations at this time.


I'm going to try to make this, but haven't registered since I'm not positive if I can yet.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 1, 2012)

Psych sheet's updated.


----------



## Ron (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks like you used an old dump of the data.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 1, 2012)

Ah. I did. My mistake, I'm fixing now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2012)

Apparently Euros are in Wroclaw. I was going to go to Krakow having read several wiki articles and looked at flights months ago :fp Thanks Mollerz for preventing me from turning up in the wrong city.

Anyone want to hang out for a day or 2 after being a tourist?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you booked and stuff? I recently acquired money, so might actually go.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Have you booked and stuff? I recently acquired money, so might actually go.


Check facebook. It'll be easier to discuss with other UK cubers on there


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 7, 2012)

Ron said:


> For German Nationals 2010 we did 'Best 12 Germans and better non-Germans'. For German Nationals 2011 we did 'Best 8 Germans and max. 4 better non-Germans.'



Actually no. Both competitions had the first format you described which is not likely at all to cause problems.

I also think there were 4 foreigners in the final both times!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 7, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Apparently Euros are in Wroclaw. I was going to go to Krakow having read several wiki articles and looked at flights months ago :fp Thanks Mollerz for preventing me from turning up in the wrong city.



lllololollolololo

Looking forward to this, hopefully the cutoffs for 4-7 and sq1 will be nerfed a bit so I can squeeze in!


----------



## jla (Aug 18, 2012)

Will the qualification limits be updated again or will this be the final limits?


----------



## hcfong (Aug 22, 2012)

To those who were planning to take the Wizz Air flight from Eindhoven, what are your alternative travel plans? I would still like to go, but I can't afford taking 3 more days off.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2012)

This doesn't really affect me at all but I noticed today there isn't any prize money for 6x6x6, 7x7x7, 4BLD and 5BLD, but there is prize money for magic and master magic. It just seems a bit ridiculous to have a reward for events which require arguably a lot less skill than the other events mentioned above, in my opinion. But then again, this will probably be the last Euros to hold magic and master magic...


----------



## Endgame (Aug 23, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> This doesn't really affect me at all but I noticed today there isn't any prize money for 6x6x6, 7x7x7, 4BLD and 5BLD, but there is prize money for magic and master magic. It just seems a bit ridiculous to have a reward for events which require arguably a lot less skill than the other events mentioned above, in my opinion. But then again, this will probably be the last Euros to hold magic and master magic...



Maybe you can use some magic to create prize money for 666, 777, 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## Ron (Sep 5, 2012)

> Will the qualification limits be updated again or will this be the final limits?


Yes, they will be updated, but I do not know yet for which events.
I think feet, 4x4bf, 5x5bf, multiblind and mosaic are full already.
Still room in 4x4, 5x5, one-handed, 7x7 and possibly in 3x3bf, sq1, clk and minx.
Let us wait how many more will register.


----------



## Henrik (Sep 12, 2012)

1 month to go 

Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## jla (Sep 12, 2012)

Henrik said:


> 1 month to go
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all!



It's been a while! I'm looking forward to see you and everybody else!


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Day after my bday, I will be there, too!


----------



## Erik (Sep 12, 2012)

Just booked an apartment  I'll be there from Wednesday afternoon until Mondaymorning.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 12, 2012)

Erik said:


> Just booked an apartment  I'll be there from Wednesday afternoon until Mondaymorning.



Me and DSheppz just booked our flights too, we will be there same time as this. We booked into the competition hotel.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to make it anyway 

I'll be bringing my family for a short vacation in poland. If you see some kids running around and being very loud, they are bound to be mine 
Since they don't speak english just tell them this: "Rolig nu ellers sender jeg Odder efter jer!" (translation: calm down or I'll send Odder to eat you!)


----------



## hcfong (Sep 20, 2012)

Just wanted to let you all know that severral people had an important e-mail from the organisation team regarding T-shirt sizes and signing up for scrambing and judging during the Euro 2012 ending up in their spam box. So you might want to have a look there if it's there. It's sent by Remigiusz Durka and the subject line is: "Euro 2012: T-shirts, help, facebook"

Thanks to Mollerz, who pointed this out on fb.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 20, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that severral people had an important e-mail from the organisation team regarding T-shirt sizes and signing up for scrambing and judging during the Euro 2012 ending up in their spam box. So you might want to have a look there if it's there. It's sent by Regidiusz Durka and the subject line is: "Euro 2012: T-shirts, help, facebook"
> 
> Thanks to Mollerz, who pointed this out on fb.



If it weren't for Erik pointing out on IRC I wouldn't have found it either to be honest! Remigiusz asked me to plug the Facebook page for it as well, so here it is: http://www.facebook.com/eurocube2012


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 20, 2012)

In that case I wonder why the mail wasn't resent with a different title. Did one of you tell Remigiusz about it?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 20, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> In that case I wonder why the mail wasn't resent with a different title. Did one of you tell Remigiusz about it?



Yeah I posted on the Facebook page to notify him and he just said to give everyone a reminder on here. About 1/3 of the people had responded so they obviously received it absolutely fine. I wouldn't be surprised if the e-mail got re-sent again at a slightly later date.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone know what measurements each shirt size is, roughly?


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 20, 2012)

No idea what to answer on this but M should fit you well.


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear competitors!

It seams that my newsletter to all competitors got stopped by spam filters. 

1) That's why we stop gathering data about the size of competitor t-shirts and just extrapolate from present status:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjSunS8HRVh4dFJla0VlUTBqYVVSVlBqTXF6WENzSFE . We will be giving t-shirts at the registration so there you will choose the one you need.

2) We still would like to ask you to became judges during competitions, and help with organisation stuff (typing results into computer, registration, etc.) Ask your quests as well, and sign here http://goo.gl/HOHH2 (here, however, specify size of the t-shirt).

We want to organize things in such a way, that people who want to help will be the first ones on the starting list in each competition. Only after completing their solves they will be able to join the organizing staff, judges, scramblers, etc.). That's why we gathering such list of people. We understand priorities and don't want to disturb in anybody's preparations before competition, and during competition in any possible way. If you will have time during the event you are welcome to come and help, and we think that's how things will be running. We don't treat our list as a contract where person is obliged to do nothing else from 9:00 am till 8 p.m. but be at our commands. We won't pressure anybody because of the primary declaration they will make now, and won't be able to contribute in organization later. We're doing what we can to gather enough men power to run things smoothly, but it's hard to find volunteers outside speedcubing community. In the main hall we have 28 timers, and parallel to this we have 2 other rooms with FM, multiblind, etc.) We need even up to 50 people at each time.

3) Don't miss our facebook page http://www.facebook.com/eurocube2012 . I'm posting there some data, statistics and updates concerning Euro 2012.

4) We remind you that registration closes on the 1st October 2012 at 23:59. Our hostels still offer rooms, so tell your friends!

See you in Wrocław in 478 hours.

Remigiusz Durka 
in the behalf of Organization Team of 5th European Rubik's Cube Championship 2012 in Wroclaw


----------



## Henrik (Sep 26, 2012)

My who will win what list:

3x3:
Mats Valk
Michał Pleskowicz
Cornelius Dieckmann

4x4:
Mats Valk
Erik Akkersdijk (experience counts!!!)
Giovanni Contardi

5x5:
Michał Halczuk
Breandan Vallance
Erik Akkersdijk

2x2:
I almost don't want to guess here, but oh well:

Mats Valk
Bence Barát
Simon Westlund

3x3BLD: 
Marcell Endrey 
Marcin Zalewski 
Marcin Kowalczyk

3x3: OH
Michał Pleskowicz
Mats Valk
Kanetti Sae Han

FMC:
Sébastien Auroux 
A Hungarian
A Swede (go Gunnar)

3x3Feet:
Henrik Buus Aagaard (Yes myself!)
Erik Akkersdijk
Peter Pozsgai
(Go the "old" and experienced cubers!!)

Megaminx:
Simon Westlund
Bálint Bodor
Oscar Roth Andersen
(Why change the WC11 rank?)

Pyraminx:
Oscar Roth Andersen (Go Denmark!)
Jules Desjardin
Brúnó Bereczki

Sq1:
Simon Crawford
Piotr Michał Padlewski 
Tomas Kristiansson (GO tomatsu!)

Clock:
Javier Tirado Ortiz
Daniel Sheppard
Gaël Dusser

6x6:
Michał Halczuk
Bence Barát
Breandan Vallance

7x7:
Michał Halczuk
Bence Barát
Milán Baticz

Magic:
Why guess, I have no idea!
But as always:
Joey Gouly!!!

Master Magic:
Two from Hungary
Sanio Kas!

4x4BLD:
Marcell Endrey
Daniel Sheppard
Jakob Kogler

5x5BLD:
Marcell Endrey
Daniel Sheppard
Lars Vennike Nielsson (Go Denmark)

MultiBLD:
Marcin Kowalczyk (Go Go WR) 
Marcell Endrey
Jakob Kogler

(Sweden 3, Denmark 4, lets see!)


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 26, 2012)

I want to change my name to something that starts with "Marc" so I will rule in 3x3 bld.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 30, 2012)

Avantgarde Hostel fully booked and I still have no room. Are there any cubers in a different hotel/hostel?


----------



## Henrik (Sep 30, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Avantgarde Hostel fully booked and I still have no room. Are there any cubers in a different hotel/hostel?



We are 7 Danish cubers staying here: Hotel Wieniawa
(Well 4 competitors and 3 guests)


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 1, 2012)

A lot of updates!!!

1) New list for judges! Use old link: http://goo.gl/HOHH2 and fill 'x' (read FAQ). Be sure to check BLIND tab below as well.

2) Updated list of hostels in Wrocław: http://goo.gl/TMuuX 

3) Registration closes on 5th October 2012 23:59. With 308 people it is so close to make it bigger than every World Championships so far!

4) Fun fact: Doors to venue turned out to be too small for our big LED screen (3x4 m) we have ordered few month ago! We had to repalce it by some module one  Uffff.

5) Please follow us also on facebook. Soon there will be competitions in which you can win the Rubik's Cubes.

Any questions?
Remigiusz Durka


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 1, 2012)

Any chance that the number of mosaic teams can be increased?


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 1, 2012)

Can a competitor make a little (5 minutes, e.g.) pauses between his attempts in mbld, 4x4 & 5x5 bld?


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are the answers from Stefan Łapicki.



> Any chance that the number of mosaic teams can be increased?


-There its no chance to increase number of teams in mosaic. We can't handle more then 20 teams.



> Can a competitor make a little (5 minutes, e.g.) pauses between his attempts in mbld, 4x4 & 5x5 bld?:



-Only first attempt in multi and 4x4 bld will be all competitors at once. Second attempt in multi and 4x4 and 5x5 will depend on competitor. But you have to fit in time limits for those events, eg. you have to finish your second attempt in multi before 12:00.


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it possible to change my mind and not show up in some of the events that i've registered in early on friday, and still compete in the other events that i've registered in?


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2012)

> Is it possible to change my mind and not show up in some of the events that i've registered in early on friday, and still compete in the other events that i've registered in?


Yes, please let us know which via [email protected].



> Any chance that the number of mosaic teams can be increased?


We ordered 600 cubes for the Mosaic Building, so the answer is no.



> Can a competitor make a little (5 minutes, e.g.) pauses between his attempts in mbld, 4x4 & 5x5 bld?


As Stefan wrote: the first solve will be done all at once. After that you have until the end time to do your other solve(s).


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 2, 2012)

Inusagi said:


> Is it possible to change my mind and not show up in some of the events that i've registered in early on friday, and still compete in the other events that i've registered in?



Yes! But contact Ron as soon as possible about it! He said about it http://www.speedcubing.com/events/euro2012/registration (look directely above the registration form). I will put bold font there. 

Any other questions? 

+Some time ago on our webpage I've published photo how to get form Avantgarde hostel to the venue.
+Weather is not so bad now in Wrocław. Some long term broadcast looks also nice http://pogoda.onet.pl/prognoza-pogody/dzis/europa,polska,wroclaw,9203.html


----------



## lachose (Oct 3, 2012)

I downloaded the pdf that gives the prices for the bus and tram (the second link on this page) but I don't understand what is the difference between "BILETY IMIENNE 7-dniowy" and "BILETY CZASOWE 168-godzinny (7-dobowy)". Aren't they both tickets for 7 days ?


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 3, 2012)

Friday's schedule is similar to the one at the World Championship last year (from multi-blind & big blind perspective) which is quite ok - theoretically.
9:00-12:00 - 3 hours for 2 attempts in multi-blind is quite ok. It means 1 hour break.
I tried it at home. 1 hour break is quite enough, 30 minutes is too few.
But...
Last year in Bangkok SCRAMBLING started at 9:00, solving started at around 9:30. After the first attempt I had to fight with the main judge to get 1 hour break (as the room was free.)
So my question is: Could we get a guaranteed 1 hour break between the 2 multi-blind attempts?


----------



## LarsN (Oct 3, 2012)

On the topic of fridays blind events: can I do my 5x5x5bld solve(s) before my 4x4x4bld solve(s)?
Ron allowed me this at Euro 2010, but I would like to make sure.


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 3, 2012)

lachose said:


> I downloaded the pdf that gives the prices for the bus and tram (the second link on this page) but I don't understand what is the difference between "BILETY IMIENNE 7-dniowy" and "BILETY CZASOWE 168-godzinny (7-dobowy)". Aren't they both tickets for 7 days ?



We have in Wrocław this stupid system of URBAN cards, which is some personal ID card, on which you can buy and code your tickets. To get the urbancard you need at least one week to get it - with standing in lines, filling a lot of papers, giving a photo of you, etc. "Imienne" means in this case "attached to a name" so means having urbancard.

Buy 168 hours (7 days) ticket an be happy you can do it (geniuses from city for a long time set the maximum "long time ticket" only for 72h. Not very helpful for foreigners, don't you think?)

If you are going to spend whole days at the competition you really need just 2 x 3 PLN ticket ("one way ticket" without transitions between trams/buses, or "half hour tickets" (with as many transition you can do in this time). To make this system more complicated there are some fast buses (which are... pretty slow, i.e. Bus "K" is the third slowest line in the whole city!  To have a ride on them you need 30 min. ticket or... buy "one way ticket" being slightly more expensive that usual one. Oh, for all night buses, if you don't have timelike tickets, you also have to pay more...

I recommend using page www.jakdojade.pl. Use tram 9 and 17 to get to venue from Avantgarde Hostel (see direct link http://goo.gl/xzB4n)!


----------



## Ron (Oct 3, 2012)

> Could we get a guaranteed 1 hour break between the 2 multi-blind attempts?


Hi István, sorry, there are no guarantees. We learned from Bangkok that we need quite a few scramblers and that we will ask competitors to bring their cubes early. We need to scramble around 300 cubes for the first attempt, maybe even more. But we will not go beyond 12:00hrs.


----------



## lachose (Oct 3, 2012)

Remigiusz Durka said:


> We have in Wrocław this stupid system of URBAN cards, which is some personal ID card, on which you can buy and code your tickets. To get the urbancard you need at least one week to get it - with standing in lines, filling a lot of papers, giving a photo of you, etc. "Imienne" means in this case "attached to a name" so means having urbancard.
> 
> Buy 168 hours (7 days) ticket an be happy you can do it (geniuses from city for a long time set the maximum "long time ticket" only for 72h. Not very helpful for foreigners, don't you think?)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this precise reply ! I think I'll take the 168 hours ticket because I'll visit Wroclaw on Thursday and Monday (and maybe even Friday afternoon) so I think that's the best solution. (And I'm glad that it's possible to have something longer than 72h  ).


----------



## Ron (Oct 3, 2012)

> On the topic of fridays blind events: can I do my 5x5x5bld solve(s) before my 4x4x4bld solve(s)?


All competitors should start their first solve at 2pm. Competitors can start with either of the 2 puzzles.


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 4, 2012)

VERY IMPORTANT:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEhTY2l3SlBRMnVjb1VOSV9fY0VxbVE6MQ (breakfast near Avantgarde hostel)


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 4, 2012)

I would like to ask about scrambles and groups. I see that there are many groups of each event, each group will have diffrent scrambles? I hope not because in some events like {2x2, square-1, 3x3, 3x3BLD, Pyraminx } it really makes difference (specially sq1 and pyraminx and bld).


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 4, 2012)

If course every group has it's own scrambles. It's done on every competition. Imagine, if 2 groups had the same scrambles, person from group 2 could easily watch scrambles when group 1 is solving.


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 4, 2012)

if someone would like to cheat he could do it easly in the same group, or someone from the same group can tell You solution (for blind for example). I don't think it is needed, specialy on as big competition as Euro, on wchich everyone should have equal opportunities. Besides I saw something like this on WC09. There was one table for all competitors for side events, and about 6 diffrent groups for scrambling for everyone (so You could have 1 solve from 2 group, second from 6 etc).


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 4, 2012)

Ron said:


> Hi István, sorry, there are no guarantees. We learned from Bangkok that we need quite a few scramblers and that we will ask competitors to bring their cubes early. We need to scramble around 300 cubes for the first attempt, maybe even more. But we will not go beyond 12:00hrs.


Or we can use a special device between attempts. Then we don't need breaks at all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> Or we can use a special device between attempts. Then we don't need breaks at all.



Wow, that might really help!


----------



## Ron (Oct 4, 2012)

> I see that there are many groups of each event, each group will have diffrent scrambles?


There are different sets of scrambles per group, the WCA regulations require this.
Only in the final will all have the same scrambles.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that might really help!



Just remember not to erase your letter pair list, that would be a pain. GO GO visual memo


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
Could anyone send me EC logo in good quality?! I downloaded it from facebook page, but it is in jpg which is not the best format for logos. 

koczaistvan73 at gmail dot com


----------



## Ron (Oct 5, 2012)

> Could anyone send me EC logo in good quality?!


I added a high resolution version to the Multimedia page.


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 6, 2012)

Does everybody have to be judges/scramblers? In that case, how many rounds do a person have to be a judge/scrambler minimum? And also, am I allowed to only be judge and not a scrambler for the whole competicion? (I have gotten injuries in my hands because of too much cubing, and wanted to not overextend myself)


----------



## Ron (Oct 6, 2012)

> Does everybody have to be judges/scramblers?


Regulations state that every competitor should be available.

We prefer that people volunteer as a judge. You can enter where you will judge on this page: http://goo.gl/HOHH2
If we cannot fill in all places with volunteers we will nominate competitors as judges.

We prefer that WCA delegates will do the scrambling.
But that would a too big job for them, so we will also nominate competitors as scramblers.

In a few days we will publish the duties for everyone.
During the competition it would be great if people offer their help at the organisation desk on stage.
We will also call for some volunteers during the competition.


----------



## Ron (Oct 7, 2012)

Final update of the qualification limits. If you are still on a waiting list then you will not be able to compete in that event.


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anybody modded AV (a5) for sale?


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 7, 2012)

For those,who aren't going,is there a live stream channel to watch ?


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 7, 2012)

Count Dracula said:


> For those,who aren't going,is there a live stream channel to watch ?



I will try to provide constant stream o photos 

Edit: 

Any solutions which have easy uploading new photos, adding new photos to existing ones, allowing comments, and where photos can stay forever? 
Picassa, Google+, something else? (At the moment I'm checking Google+)

And of course there will be also Live Results! (On Friday links in the right menu on our webpage will be active)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 7, 2012)

Will there be live results?


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 10, 2012)

googlemaps recommends us Polish A4 from Katowice to Wroclaw as a 'non toll' way. Is that true? Isn't it motorway?


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone know if there will be a livestream of this or at least live results?


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 10, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Anyone know if there will be a livestream of this or at least live results?


Please read the 3rd post before yours.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 10, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> Please read the 3rd post before yours.



Didn't catch it on the previous page, thanks.


----------



## studzien (Oct 10, 2012)

Pitzu said:


> googlemaps recommends us Polish A4 from Katowice to Wroclaw as a 'non toll' way. Is that true? Isn't it motorway?



Yes, it's a motorway. The toll is 16,20 since June 1, 2012.
You pay for the Gliwice-Wrocław section, at the gates.


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 10, 2012)

From 7:30 utill 8:30 bar “Abradable” (next to Avantgarde hostel) will be opened to serve you breakfast on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! Please don’t be late, and have in mind that they have only 36 chairs (in 1h they can serve 100 people) http://www.abradable.pl/galeria.html
-gyros, tortilla, fries
-traditional breakfast like eggs, frankfurters, bread
-soups, salads
Bon appétit!


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys! I am not going to the Euro in Poland  I hope, someone else will make a video, because big champs is a real amazing stuff! If don't know what I am talking about - watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLJcpHxbGng


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 11, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Will there be live results?



http://speedcubing.com/events/euro2012/results/


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 12, 2012)

Square-1 1st round is up

first 12 continue to finals:

1. Simon Crawford (United Kingdom) 11.76 * ER average* prev. rec. Simon Crawford 12.24 UK Open 2011 
2. Piotr Michal Padlewski (Poland) 15.72 
3. Michal Halczuk (Poland) 12.89 16.60 
4. Robert Yau (United Kingdom) 19.31 
5. Mats Valk (Netherlands) 19.48 
6. Antoine Piau (France) 19.52 
7. Tomas Kristiansson (Sweden) 19.78 
8. Maarten Smit (Netherlands) 20.89 
9. Dmitry Kryuzban (Russian Federation) 21.86 
10. Carlos Mendez Garcia-Barroso (Spain) 22.65 
11. Michael Rohrer (Austria) 22.95 
12. Bence Barat (Hungary) 23.54

I think it is safe to say we can excpect Simon to take this title 
Unless he pulls a Faz one


----------



## moralsh (Oct 12, 2012)

First European record on average, right?


----------



## Lid (Oct 12, 2012)

Second ER by Henrik Buus Aagaard in feet of cause, could have been so much better thou: 48.44, 35.28, 33.34 = *39.02* mean of 3 (old ER 39.95)


----------



## lordblendi (Oct 12, 2012)

Actually 7x7 single and avg ERs were earlier than feet: Bence Barát: 3:23.13, 3:08.43, 3:24.05 = 3:18.54
(old ERs: Michal Halczuk 3:13.19 single and 3:25.10 avg)


----------



## applemobile (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19934515


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 13, 2012)

I saw Euro 2012 in my local news earlier today too, and Michal P. was being interviewed. Not sure if it's the same as the bbc one though, taking forever to load.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 13, 2012)

Fewest moves results:

1.	Abdelhak Kaddour (France) 27
2.	Javier Cabezuelo Sánchez (Spain) 28
3.	Robert Yau (United Kingdom) 30
3.	Wojciech Szatanowski (Poland) 30
5.	Mats Valk (Netherlands) 31
5.	Oscar Roth Andersen (Denmark) 31
5.	Cornelius Dieckmann (Germany) 31
5.	Daniel Sheppard (United Kingdom) 31

Astonishing results! 
DNF for Erik and Sebastien


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

Javier has been one of my heros for quite some time.
Just like me he's a "slow" cuber 

But he's got very nice fmc results, this is actually his 3rd 28 htm solution.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2012)

Michal 2.22 2x2 average! Best 2x2 average ever  Seems like pretty good scrambles considering all the good times


----------



## hcfong (Oct 13, 2012)

3x3 bld WR. 26.36 Marcell Endrey


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 13, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 3x3 bld WR. 26.36 Marcell Endrey



This is getting out of control.


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 13, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 3x3 bld WR. 26.36 Marcell Endrey


 10 words, 1 freaking feeling : Impressive!


----------



## kbh (Oct 13, 2012)

It's getting closer and closer to my times :O


----------



## Jakube (Oct 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> This is getting out of control.



Actually Marcell had a mistake in his memo, could have been 3 sec faster.
It was a really easy scramble. (got a 43 )


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

Any info on multiBLD?
Result page is blank...


----------



## vd (Oct 13, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Actually Marcell had a mistake in his memo, could have been 3 sec faster.
> It was a really easy scramble. (got a 43 )



Congrats to Marcell, and congrats to other people with great times like you are, too. I would love to see that scrambler, so many fast people seem to have great second attempt .


----------



## lordblendi (Oct 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Any info on multiBLD?
> Result page is blank...


All I know is that Marcell won with 23/25 in 53:35.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

THX, looks like Marcell is sweeping all the BLD titles


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 13, 2012)

87.	Michael Röhrer (Austria)--- 14.13--14.59--14.04--14.21--14.11 ---------Av3/5:14.15

Thats consistency


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Any info on multiBLD?
> Result page is blank...


----------



## vd (Oct 13, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> ~snip~


16 cubes not even enough for podium? That is insane!


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

Pro94 said:


> results table



Thanks!
Wonder why Maskow chose to try 32 again in his 2nd attempt?


----------



## coinman (Oct 13, 2012)

This, except for the 12, is also quite consistent:7. Oskar Åsbrink (Sweden) 10.05 12.53 9.88 9.77 10.15 9.77 10.03


----------



## F perm (Oct 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Thanks!
> Wonder why Maskow chose to try 32 again in his 2nd attempt?



Pobably because he only had 32, but idk.
I'm surprised he didn't win, actually. He was getting some incredible results at home recently.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

F perm said:


> Pobably because he only had 32, but idk.
> I'm surprised he didn't win, actually. He was getting some incredible results at home recently.



I meant why not less then 32. The score to beat was "just" 21 points


----------



## F perm (Oct 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I meant why not less then 32. The score to beat was "just" 21 points



Because maskow is maskow.
32 is "just" 11 more than 21 
... At least for him.


----------



## kbh (Oct 13, 2012)

7.	Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) 2:44.91	2:44.71	2:44.66	=	2:44.76


Erik's consistency for 6x6 :O


----------



## Mikel (Oct 13, 2012)

kbh said:


> 7.	Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) 2:44.91	2:44.71	2:44.66	=	2:44.76
> 
> 
> Erik's consistency for 6x6 :O


That is insane!


----------



## Marcell (Oct 13, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 3x3 bld WR. 26.36 Marcell Endrey



Just uploaded the video: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38899-Marcell-3BLD-26-36-WR-at-Euro2012


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 13, 2012)

What happened at Maskows second attempt?

Dennis


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 13, 2012)

kbh said:


> 7.	Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) 2:44.91	2:44.71	2:44.66	=	2:44.76
> 
> Erik's consistency for 6x6 :O



Almost unbeatable!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 13, 2012)

Marcell said:


> Just uploaded the video: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38899-Marcell-3BLD-26-36-WR-at-Euro2012



7 seconds memo? Was it that easy or is your memo getting faster and faster?!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Marcell (Oct 13, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> What happened at Maskows second attempt?



He gave up after executing some dozen cubes, telling me he still had the memo for the first attempt in his head. The break between the two attempts was less than an hour...



DennisStrehlau said:


> 7 seconds memo? Was it that easy or is your memo getting faster and faster?!



The scramble was indeed very nice (6 corner and 10 edge targets, I think). But I'm hoping on the second one, too.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 13, 2012)

I tried to reconstruct the scramble:

This is what I *thought* to see in the video:
B' F' R2 F U2 R2 B U B2 L B U' B2 U' L' B L2 D' L2

2 edges and 1 corner solved, no flipped or twisted pieces, no parity. 
1 edge happens to be my buffer piece...

Edit: confirmed by Marcell


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 13, 2012)

Marcell said:


> He gave up after executing some dozen cubes, telling me he still had the memo for the first attempt in his head. The break between the two attempts was less than an hour...
> 
> 
> 
> The scramble was indeed very nice (6 corner and 10 edge targets, I think). But I'm hoping on the second one, too.




Ok, ouch. I know that. I hope he isnt too upset.

And about the second round: Good luck for that. Your BLD times are incredible. Your memo impresses me even more than your execution. My goal will be sub20 memo in avg..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## TMOY (Oct 14, 2012)

Marcell said:


> He gave up after executing some dozen cubes, telling me he still had the memo for the first attempt in his head. The break between the two attempts was less than an hour...


The time frame allotted to multi was definitely too short, especially considering that it started almost half an hour late once again. Personnally I chose to do a shorter first attempt because I didn't want to miss Square-1.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 14, 2012)

Mr Cubism said:


> 87.	Michael Röhrer (Austria)--- 14.13--14.59--14.04--14.21--14.11 ---------Av3/5:14.15
> 
> Thats consistency


 But this is world record single: first round 3x3
235.	Klaudia Grabowska (Poland) 31.25	27.09	0.00	24.44	28.31


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome performance by Marcell..almost got the Multi BLD WR too!


----------



## larsvdb (Oct 14, 2012)

maybe this is like a stupid question but does anyone had a livestream ? ( like WC 2011 ) or can somebody do it for 3x3 finals ? thanks


----------



## Maskow (Oct 14, 2012)

Marcell said:


> He gave up after executing some dozen cubes, telling me he still had the memo for the first attempt in his head. The break between the two attempts was less than an hour...



~25 minutes


----------



## scylla (Oct 14, 2012)

> maybe this is like a stupid question but does anyone had a livestream ? ( like WC 2011 ) or can somebody do it for 3x3 finals ? thanks



Same question overhere. At such a important tournamant at least the 3x3x3 final should be live on the internet.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 14, 2012)

Marcell got a 27.33 in the finals. At least under the old WR


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 14, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Marcell got a 27.33 in the finals. At least under the old WR



This guy is crazy...

Dennis


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like Sergey won again:

1. Sergey Ryabko 8.89
2. Mats Valk 9.21
3. Michal Pleskowicz 9.24

Congrats!


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 14, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Looks like Sergey won again:
> 
> 1. Sergey Ryabko 8.89
> 2. Mats Valk 9.21
> ...


F***NG UNBELIEVABLE. All my neighbours must heard my cry. Sitting near my PC at home I was crying like in 2010 when I was at the event


----------



## scylla (Oct 14, 2012)

If Mats needed more motivation to excersie for the worlds next year, this result will give him that.


----------



## JoSpies (Oct 14, 2012)

scylla said:


> If Mats needed more motivation to excersie for the worlds next year, this result will give him that.



i don't think it's a question of too little exercise. Just 4 weeks ago he won Eindhoven with 7.77 avg. Finally he just seems to be human.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 14, 2012)

Never did a favorite win a Championship so why now?


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 14, 2012)

BRAVO Sergey ! I'm really happy about your results ! Oooh, faster cross-on-left solver ?


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 14, 2012)

Thaynara said:


> Oooh, faster cross-on-left solver ?


I think so


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 14, 2012)

Michal won every round of 3x3 except the finals, where he placed third. Sound familiar?


----------



## scylla (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by scylla
> If Mats needed more motivation to excersie for the worlds next year, this result will give him that.





> i don't think it's a question of too little exercise



me neither


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Michal won every round of 3x3 except the finals, where he placed third. Sound familiar?



Haha, at least Michal doesn't have ER in 3x3.


----------



## bamilan (Oct 14, 2012)

If anybody found my Piti Pichedpan bag full of cubes please pm me. Thx.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats to Sergey! 2 Championships in a row!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, he's for the moment the only cuber who has won two major competitions. Congrats !
It's also the first time that the winner of Worlds/Euro gets a slower average than the winner of the previous year. Looks like times are starting to flatten now.


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 15, 2012)

Galleries made by me (with some additional help of friends taking my camera when I had to run):

Mosaic: https://picasaweb.google.com/118382328518206874884/Mosaic?authuser=0&feat=directlink 

Three days of Euro 2012 in Wrocław:
https://picasaweb.google.com/118382...shipWrocAw12102012?authuser=0&feat=directlink 
https://picasaweb.google.com/118382...shipWrocAw13102012?authuser=0&feat=directlink 
https://picasaweb.google.com/118382...shipWrocAw14102012?authuser=0&feat=directlink 

From the begining till the end: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/118382328518206874884/BeforeAndAfter?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## hcfong (Oct 15, 2012)

Okay, I'm back home, so time for some DYKs:

Did you know....

This was a great competition?
Rowe was pissed on the final day?
Corny apparently shouted "Don't speak Polish!" to someone working in the pub?
Making British cubers pronounce Dutch cuber's names is really funny? Try Guus Razoux Schultz and Jaap Scherphuis.
I spent about half an hour wondering around this morning looking for the bus stop for the bus to the airport?
Some people have been living off McDonalds for a whole week?
I found out that it is possible for one person (Breandan) to eat 20 McNuggets and french fries and a large coke?
I DNF'd one of my solves because I completely forgot to start the timer before solving?


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 15, 2012)

hcfong said:


> I spent about half an hour wondering around this morning looking for the bus stop for the bus to the airport?



same thing here. And when we went to the information corner at the train station to ask for the direction the woman there just sent us to another information corner


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 15, 2012)

That was such an awesome comp. Bit disappointed with my results (magic... grrr!) but at the end of the day I never expected to have a chance of winning anything, for me it was all about meeting new people, seeing cubing friends again and of course improving my comp PBs. Personal highlight was beating my 3x3 pb single by almost 3 seconds with a 10.52 
DYK:
Simon, Rob and I had no idea how to get to the hostel from the airport?
Despite us trying to tell the driver several times we didn't speak Polish, he still tried to explain things to us quite quickly in Polish?
Upon arriving at the venue on the first day we weren't sure if the correct venue was the actual venue, or the sports hall down the road. Maarten told us that the correct venue was a mental rehabilitation clinic?
Everything in Poland is so cheap?
Maarten ate 7 hamburgers in one McDonalds sitting?
In my hope to win magic, I went all out in the final. Result: lots of mistakes. 5 safety solves would have almost certainly got me second?
In 2 rounds of 4x4, Dan got 17 parities?
Mollerz is the 3rd fastest at master magic in the UK, and also the 3rd fastest in Surrey?
My bed was ridiculously uncomfortable?
Some cubers planned to go to a strip club on the Sunday evening?
The plan did not go well?
Dan, Mollerz, Rob, Simon and I got followed back to the hostel by a weird Polish backpacker?
McDonalds for dinner every day!
I got about 15 hours sleep over the 4 days?
Wroclaw has so many churches?
Rowe claw?
Rowe got very drunk on the last day?
Gangnam style!!?
Cubers are not good at looking after passports and/or boarding passes at airports?

That's all I can think of for now... sleep time.


----------



## nccube (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone have the 2x2 winning average (2.74) filmed? I remember someone filming in front of me...


----------



## Ron (Oct 15, 2012)

> The time frame allotted to multi was definitely too short, especially considering that it started almost half an hour late once again


For the record, at 9am only 8 of the competitors were in the room. We have a serious discipline problem in our community.



> At such a important tournamant at least the 3x3x3 final should be live on the internet.


We are spoiled. The budgets are going down fast. I was really happy we could do this competition this way.


----------



## Ron (Oct 15, 2012)

The scrambles: http://speedcubing.com/events/euro2012/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Euro2012_scrambles.pdf
(Pyraminx round 1, group 3 is missing, I forgot to generate it so I printed it locally)


----------



## Chr (Oct 15, 2012)

*Some Picture from Euro 2012*

Day 1-st 
Day 2-nd
Day 3-th
Before Ceremony
Winner Ceremony
After Ceremony


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 16, 2012)

Results are up. 4x4 final is missing.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Results are up. 4x4 final is missing.



Magic 2nd round is too.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 16, 2012)

Contardi swtiched to yau :'C


----------



## lex (Oct 16, 2012)

so amazing!!so many people too. it looks like it was really fun! more than great pics


----------



## Remigiusz Durka (Oct 16, 2012)

See galleries made by Polish people (Mendocha, myself, and first of all by "Chr") on http://kostkarubika.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3910


----------



## ottozing (Oct 16, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Contardi swtiched to yau :'C




Contardi switched to yau =D


----------



## Ron (Oct 16, 2012)

I am aware that Magic and 4x4 final are still missing. They forgot to send them to me. Action has been taken.


----------



## JoSpies (Oct 16, 2012)

Ron said:


> We are spoiled. The budgets are going down fast. I was really happy we could do this competition this way.



since everyone of us benefits from the WCA-activities, why not introduce a WCA-fee on every competition? You can take 1$/1€/1whatever from every participant in a competition and give it to the WCA (or split it for the WCA and the national organizations). For each competitor such a fee is usually nothing to talk about.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 16, 2012)

Ron said:


> For the record, at 9am only 8 of the competitors were in the room. We have a serious discipline problem in our community.



There is an easy (put not popular...) fix to this: too late = too bad
But competitions are no popularity contests 

It will not take long before people get used to a strict approach.
Miss a few events or even a final (I think Mats was a tad late at N8W8?) and people will be prepared.

It just takes a strict approach by the organiser / delegate.
- Call out the competitors
- Last call at x minutes / seconds
- "Rien ne va plus" Scorecards without cubes get torn in two.


----------



## Applecow (Oct 16, 2012)

JoSpies said:


> since everyone of us benefits from the WCA-activities, why not introduce a WCA-fee on every competition? You can take 1$/1€/1whatever from every participant in a competition and give it to the WCA (or split it for the WCA and the national organizations). For each competitor such a fee is usually nothing to talk about.


that's a great idea. and if you want to give some more, you just do so.
in my opinion a paypal button on the WCA website probably would help a bit too. I'd definitely donate some money now and then to help the cubing community to live on.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 16, 2012)

Introducing a WCA contribution for each competition would be a good idea, if there is actually a WCA. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I can see, there is no such thing as the WCA. With this I mean that there is no official organisation called the WCA. All the WCA is, is a group of cubing enthusiasts and a website. Competitions are not organised by the WCA, but by individual cubers. Registration fees are not set and collected by the WCA, but by the individual organisers. The organisers are themselves responsible for any financial losses made as a result of organising a competition. 

Okay, I'm drifting off now. What I mean is that because there is no such thing as on organisation called the WCA, there is no WCA bank account. So if we want to introduce a WCA contribution, there should at least be a central WCA bank account, which means setting up some sort of a more formal organisation

With regards to competitors turning up late, I agree with cubenovice. It's time to start enforcing regulation 2j, which actually happened during Euro 2012.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love to give money to the WCA.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 16, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> There is an easy (put not popular...) fix to this: too late = too bad
> But competitions are no popularity contests
> 
> It will not take long before people get used to a strict approach.
> ...


This did happen on at least one occasion. For 3x3 round 2 someone didn't show up despite being called several times, so the person who finished top out of those who didn't qualify for the round took his place. Admittedly this was threatened several times without anything happening, but I think this is understandable seeing as Arnaud is a nice guy who probably didn't want to have to kick someone out of the round.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 16, 2012)

I think that guy was me. I saw that I'm 129th and I had some business on Sunday morning, so I decided to come later. Only when I came I was told that because of Rowe I qualified too(but no one said that to me on Saturday!)


----------



## Ron (Oct 16, 2012)

> when I came I was told that because of Rowe I qualified too


This was not because of Rowe, but because someone of the top 128 did not show up in time.
I was looking for you, but since you were not there, I forfeited your place to #130 and so on.


----------



## Chr (Oct 16, 2012)

thx


----------



## gagou9 (Oct 17, 2012)

I spent really nice time in there, that was awesome to meet more people and to spend more time to talk with people I didn't really know.

Thanks Arnaud and Robin for the trip back, we actually arrived the next day at home, at 11pm.


About the proposal "give 1whatever to the WCA at each competition", I must say that I don't think we should force people to that kind of thing.
To you, JoSpies, "For each competitor such a fee is usually nothing to talk about.".
Yeah, the "usualy" is mandatory here. What about poor countries/people ?
For some people, 1€ is a big amount. And so, we could say "1[currency of the hosting country]", but that also would be hard.


I like the fact that organisers are the only ones that choose how their competition will be set. Rules about cubing are mandatory. Rules about anything else are not, in my humble opinion !

But this could be a very long debate, I'm not sure this is the best place for it !



I want to thank every people that made this event such a great one !

See you next time !


Gaël


----------



## Kian (Oct 17, 2012)

JoSpies said:


> since everyone of us benefits from the WCA-activities, why not introduce a WCA-fee on every competition? You can take 1$/1€/1whatever from every participant in a competition and give it to the WCA (or split it for the WCA and the national organizations). For each competitor such a fee is usually nothing to talk about.



American competitions already do this and use the money to pay for WCA server costs, so it is not without precedent. Eventually the WCA might become a legal entity, which would make donations, etc. much more manageable.


----------



## JoSpies (Oct 17, 2012)

gagou9 said:


> To you, JoSpies, "For each competitor such a fee is usually nothing to talk about.".
> Yeah, the "usualy" is mandatory here. What about poor countries/people ?
> For some people, 1€ is a big amount. And so, we could say "1[currency of the hosting country]", but that also would be hard.



You're right. The 1€ was just meant as an example. German competitions _usually_ cost 5€ per day, so in these cases, I really wouldn't discuss about 1€.
Of course different circumstances would have to be considered. My post didn't intend to start a detailled discussion. I just wanted to make a proposal for providing the WCA with the resources they need for their work. And additionally put the common "everything's for free"-attitude into question.



gagou9 said:


> But this could be a very long debate, I'm not sure this is the best place for it !



yes


----------



## Karl C (Oct 17, 2012)

Uploaded the 3x3 final video, here the thread : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38942-Euro-2012-Final(3x3)
I post this so everyone can find this thread


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 17, 2012)

No MULTI BLD pictures? Are there any of those anywhere?

Dennis


----------



## Maskow (Oct 17, 2012)

Nobody likes MBLD


----------



## Jakube (Oct 17, 2012)

Olivér Nagy does: Euro 2012 Wroclaw


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 18, 2012)

Maskow said:


> Nobody likes MBLD



You must not say that Maskow!
In my opinion MULTI BLD is, like all the other BLD events, the best category.:tu

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 18, 2012)

*Some Picture from Euro 2012*



Maskow said:


> Nobody likes MBLD



I hate multi!!!!! But I like how I can do >10 cubes


----------



## Kev43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ron said:


> This was not because of Rowe, but because someone of the top 128 did not show up in time.
> I was looking for you, but since you were not there, I forfeited your place to #130 and so on.


The second round of 3x3 was planned with 128 competitors. But Rowe and Dennis Rosero from Colombia qualified, so why didn't you call 130 people ? (regadless of people not showing up)


----------



## hcfong (Oct 18, 2012)

Kev43 said:


> The second round of 3x3 was planned with 128 competitors. But Rowe and Dennis Rosero from Colombia qualified, so why didn't you call 130 people ? (regadless of people not showing up)



I guess it's because there's nothing in the regulations that require you to have the number of award eligible competitors in a certain round. The organisers could have called 130 people to make up 128 Europeans, but they chose not to. And I don't blame them. In a round of 128 competitors, those 2 extra competitors are not going to make a difference. It's a different story for the final, where the top 12 European's do have a chance to actually win the competition, and there it would be unfair to keep number 13 out of the final, just because there's a non-European ahead of him who isn't even eligible to win the title.


----------



## Ron (Oct 18, 2012)

> But Rowe and Dennis Rosero from Colombia qualified, so why didn't you call 130 people ?


We chose to add extra competitors to finals only.


----------



## Kev43 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes but... I think it's not fair to the 128th european competitor, who can't participate to the second round of the European Championship because of non-european people.


And I don't say that because I was #131


----------



## Ron (Oct 19, 2012)

> I think it's not fair to the 128th european competitor, who can't participate to the second round of the European Championship because of non-european people.


I prefer to turn this around. Everyone from all countries was allowed to compete. It was a gift to the 13th competitors in the finals who should be happy that they did not make it in top 12 and still they could compete!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 19, 2012)

Kev43 said:


> Yes but... I think it's not fair to the 128th european competitor, who can't participate to the second round of the European Championship because of non-european people.
> 
> 
> And I don't say that because I was #131



Yes, and it's sooooooo unfair to me that they took the top 128 and not the top 201 

Seriously, the organisers have to cut somewhere, and there will always be a first eliminated.


----------



## Kev43 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ron said:


> I prefer to turn this around. Everyone from all countries was allowed to compete. It was a gift to the 13th competitors in the finals who should be happy that they did not make it in top 12 and still they could compete!


What ?
What if 12 non-european cubers are better than the best european ? The European Champion is not even in the final ?


----------



## Ron (Oct 19, 2012)

> What if 12 non-european cubers are better than the best european ? The European Champion is not even in the final ?


If there would have been 12 non-Europeans with chances for a final, we would have taken measures regarding the number of finalists.
Wake up man! You are missing the mission and spirit of WCA.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2012)

Great competition, thanks to the organisation! It was great to meet everyone again and making silly jokes all day and now I'm looking forward to Worlds next year (if I can manage to go) even more.
Didn't really do anything great result-wise. Only PB was 31 in FMC which actually almost got me a podium place.
Pretty disappointed with 4th place at 3x3 but I guess I could have done worse  At least now I can pride myself having the fastest (9.37) non-podium average of all time (although I did have a 9.30 3rd place once ).




hcfong said:


> Did you know....
> Corny apparently shouted "Don't speak Polish!" to someone working in the pub?



Not exactly  I was fooling around with Rowe cuz I took his coaster and he was like "Dude don't take my coaster!!! " so I took it for fun and he tried to to get it back and accidentally knocked my bear glass out of my hand which made it fall down and break.
A waitress came and talked to me in Polish really fast which of course I didn't understand at all so I said "_ don't speak Polish..." but I guess I must've mumbled and didn't really say the "I".
I only realised that it must have come across incredibly rude a few minutes later xD (so I apologised but she wasn't mad)



hcfong said:



I found out that it is possible for one person (Breandan) to eat 20 McNuggets and french fries and a large coke?

Click to expand...


I think Rob Yau ate like 30 on Sunday night. _


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes said:


> I think Rob Yau ate like 30 on Sunday night.



He did, but he didn't have anything else. It's still probably more impressive than Breandan's feat


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 19, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> He did, but he didn't have anything else. It's still probably more impressive than Breandan's feat


I still rank Maarten's 7 hamburgers highest!


----------



## Pitas96 (Oct 19, 2012)

My videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ume1WBvpK8c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXxKN9iNe0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCZlLHXMVSY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH-6RFTaOIg


----------



## hcfong (Oct 19, 2012)

I just found 2 white Shengshou 4x4s in my bag and as I only own one, the second one must be someone else's. If you're missing one, please let me know.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm missing my OH cube, for what it's worth. It's a black mini A-V (I think).


----------

